# Fab Job Guide to Become a Makeup Artist



## TIERAsta (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, so like a total dork I actually ordered this book. I had it for a while before I actually dove in to it. And you know what? It's pretty good. I think it was like $30 (sounds pricey), but it comes with a PDF copy of the book and a a hard copy with a CD (I haven't popped it into my computer yet, so I'm not sure on the DVD).

It covers everything from MU kits, application, training methods, job interviews, freelancing, starting your own business, agencies, unions... and of course some success stories in the back. It also has links to a TON of different resources.

If you're willing to spend $30 on a book, it's a pretty good read and pretty helpful.

PS - There's stuff in there for all you Canadiens too!


----------



## lavnder (May 7, 2008)

I ordered the book as well and found it  to be extremly helpful guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its worth the $30 in my opinion.. especially to have a hard copy to reference.


----------



## Ciara (May 21, 2008)

Thanks im gonna look into it!!!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 6, 2008)

i have the book as well and i love it.


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jun 9, 2008)

I have it as well and it is a great reference. I love how it tells you how to run "your business" and how to get started and what do. Def. worth it!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 11, 2008)

So glad I found this thread!  I need all the help I can get - thank you!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 11, 2008)

ooh I will have to add this to my wants list


----------



## duddelle (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes! This book has a lot! I recently discovered as well and then I found this thread. What types of volunteering or jobs starting out in the makeup industry have you guys done so far?


----------



## Ciara (Jul 10, 2008)

I just ordered it.  I got the pdf version right away.
but i have to wait for the book and cdrom.  delivery take 2-3 wks.

so far it looks very resourceful.


----------



## Celly (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback I seen it on Amazon a few times but never bought it. I will be sure to order it today.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jul 13, 2008)

i just added this to my wishlist


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

Oooh, adding to my wishlist. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmogrl (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking at the book the other day!  I thought I would be stupid for getting it, as in, what can it really teach me?  But I'm so glad someone wrote about it!  I will def get it now.  Thanks!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had it for some time, great as well as a book by Linda Mason


----------

